# bit of advise please



## asenna (Sep 24, 2008)

afternoon everybody
im planning on workin on the swirl marks on my black mk1 tt tomorrow, i dont have access to a machine so everthing being done by hand, i have ag paint renovator, is this suitable or should i try meguairs scratch x, i was going to clay the car first then try to get rid of the swirls. then polish and wax.
any help/advise would be greatly received.
thanks in advance
rob


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Wash, clay, wash, polish and wax is right.

As for removing the swirls, I'll kid you not, that without a machine you're in for some hard work!

The AG paint renovator is nowhere near aggressive enough to to touch the swirls - and it's dreadful stuff to use. I'd go for the Scratch X, it will work - but patience and perserverance, with a large measure of bloody mindedness will be required.

Don't even think you'll get a car done in a day - a couple of panels perhaps. Best to take on a panel or two a day :wink:

Use a piece of old towelling, folded into a flat fist sized pad, slightly dampen and apply the Scratch X generously. Use in straight lines only with firm pressure - none of this round and round stuff unless you want more swirls. Check your progress regularly and reduce pressure where the paint may be thin - edges of panel etc.

The above doesn't sound encouraging I know, it's simply realstic 

Dave


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

not sure how you'll go without the power of a orbital/random orbital polisher for removing swirls and scratches. I'd like to see your biceps after a day on the manual method.

post some pics show us your results.
good luck mate.


----------



## asenna (Sep 24, 2008)

thsnkd for the quik reply, i'll nip and get some scratch x tommorow.
and get a early night, i'll take sum piccys as a go to help motivate me.
wish me luck


----------



## asenna (Sep 24, 2008)

sorry to mither :? 
should i clay the car then start on the swirls, or clay after the swirls , im used to polish and waxing cars , but niver gone to next level ie clayin etc.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Erm first line of my reply - polishing will be ScratchX'ing :wink:


----------



## asenna (Sep 24, 2008)

whoops my brain urts
im also a [smiley=drummer.gif] as well, that probabaly explains a lot
thanks again


----------



## tash (Sep 28, 2008)

Had a BMW in metallic black which was badly swirled and tried to resolve this by hand, it look better but never perfect.

The only real way to go is with a machine.

Just done my new TT in Ibis white today, clayed, Sonus SF-2 and AG SRP, believe me this was still hard work with a machine


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

some 50/50 shots of a 1999 merc sport i had as a wee winter runner last year. i took the UDM to it for fun. it'll let you see what a machine can do.


----------



## d1will (Jul 28, 2008)

all i can say is-
WOW!!
what stuff did u use?
i'd like to know ur opinion on what i should use for my phantom black mk2.
what shampoo and clay and polish and wax do u suggest.
it will all be done by hand and i would sacrifice some shine for longer durability as i dont have a full day free very often!
thanks


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

What is a 'UDM' ?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Jas225 said:


> What is a 'UDM' ?


Ultimate Detailing Machine -- basically a machine polisher


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Where abouts are you at as I'm sure someone might lend you a PC.


----------

